# Serious warning about Martingale collars...



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi all,

We just went through the most frightening experience this morning. All three of my dogs wear martingale collars. Hurley and Layla were playing, Layla is always messing with his collar... some how she got his collar completely twisted around her lower jaw, and Hurley was strangling. There is no clip or release on those collars... they were screaming and biting at each other (well Layla could not really bite, but was trying). The more they fought the tighter it was becoming, I could not get it untwisted on Layla....my sons came running down to help me.. I was in the process of trying to cut the collar off of Hurley. His tongue turned blue, he started to pass out, when he went slack.. I was finally able to get her untwisted and his collar off. I was scared to death.. I could have lost both of them this morning. They both seem fine now.. there was tons of blood and we are all scraped up...Not sure if the collar cut into Hurleys neck or the blood is just from Laylas mouth... but what a gory scene.

I am off to the pet store to buy three new collars with buckles that can be released.

May have just been a fluke, but I thought I would warn you all, these things can and do happen.

blessings,

Julie


----------



## rictic (Feb 16, 2009)

wow frightening!

glad they are ok now ,but what a scare.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh how scarey. Glad everyone is alright!


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

That is scary!

I bought one for Cedar 2 weeks ago, but it said right on the tag, Only wear for training purposes. Not for continuous wear! I still keep her regular buckle collar on, and only switch them if Im going to be training Cedar!


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

Dreammom said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We just went through the most frightening experience this morning. All three of my dogs wear martingale collars. Hurley and Layla were playing, Layla is always messing with his collar... some how she got his collar completely twisted around her lower jaw, and Hurley was strangling. There is no clip or release on those collars... they were screaming and biting at each other (well Layla could not really bite, but was trying). The more they fought the tighter it was becoming, I could not get it untwisted on Layla....my sons came running down to help me.. I was in the process of trying to cut the collar off of Hurley. His tongue turned blue, he started to pass out, when he went slack.. I was finally able to get her untwisted and his collar off. I was scared to death.. I could have lost both of them this morning. They both seem fine now.. there was tons of blood and we are all scraped up...Not sure if the collar cut into Hurleys neck or the blood is just from Laylas mouth... but what a gory scene.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the post and the story, you may have saved more dogs than just your own. I have seen the same scenario in dog parks with uninformed owners who let their dogs play together in prong collars. everything is fine until they get tangled. glad you and the dogs are OK.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Wow that's heart-stopping! Sorry you had to go through this but I'm glad everyone is OK.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Below is right off a doggie website that sells them.

_Also called a limited-slip collar, these Martingale style dog collars from LupineWagging Green are very effective on dogs that back out of regular collars. For Greyhounds (and other dogs with small heads and large necks), this is the perfect choice. For walking and training only. This collar should not be left on an unattended or unleashed dog._


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*DreamMom*

DreamMom

Thank God the dogs and you are alright! HOW AWFUL FOR YOU to go through.
Both of my dogs have Martingale Collars for many years, but now I'm thinking I should buy other collars for them during the day.
You may have saved MANY LIVES!!
God Bless You!!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am so glad to hear that they are ok. How frightening!! You had an angel watching over you today.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

How scary! Thank God you were there!!

The fear of this exact thing happening is why I never leave collars on. I use them only with a leash.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

How scary! Glad it turned out okay.

Keep in mind that the same exact thing can happen with buckle and quick release collars. That's the exact reason why I don't allow mine to mess with each other's collars or wrestle roughly.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

FlyingQuizini said:


> How scary! Glad it turned out okay.
> 
> Keep in mind that the same exact thing can happen with buckle and quick release collars. That's the exact reason why I don't allow mine to mess with each other's collars or wrestle roughly.


Yep.. upon further inspection, she was not hooked in the loop, she was hooked on the back.. it could have happened with any collar. I really don't know if having a buckle or clasp would have helped either, it was so tight around him. When he had his grande mal seizure and I was trying to get his collar off of him... the buckle did not help me at all.

I am still shaking like a leaf here.. and the dogs are sleeping off their traumatic morning.

Julie


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

That must have been awful. Glad both dogs are ok.

Ever since my terrier cut her eye on Diesel's collar once I don't have collars on them when they are indoors. The collars are hung up with their leashes and only go on when we leave the house.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

The same can happen with regular buckle collars too, and is very scary! My dogs don't wear collars unless we are going on a walk for this very reason, because they wrestle a lot and I would hate for something like this to happen indoors when I'm away at work or something.

Glad its all ok now!!


----------



## SylviaB (Jul 5, 2008)

Same thing happened with our two goldens who were wearing the quick release collars. One got his jaw wrapped around the other ones collar. I asked my vet if they could break a jaw doing that and he said yes...so they never wore a collar again in the yard. I like the quick release ones for just that reason...it's quicker to get off if they are tangled. But Tundra broke thru his quick release (plastic) the other day. He has a buckle one now, but they do make metal quick release ones. My neighbor and I just take off their collars when they have a play date.


----------



## acquila (Dec 24, 2008)

this also happened to me many years ago, I had a JRT and I was over at my grampa's, he had smaller dogs too and they were all playing in the back when we heard loud screams coming from the dogs, I had no clue what what going on, but my dog and one of his looked like they were fighting...they weren't his dog's mouth was stuck on my dog's collar, thankfully my grampa thought quickly and cut off the collar, otherwise I don't think my dog would have lived.
I don't use those collars unless its for training.
is there a thread for warnings?


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I know how terrified you must have ben...an so were the poor dogs. I am so glad everything turned out okay....for you and for them.


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Sorry you had to go through that - I've seen that situation once and I hope I never see it again. A daycare in the are has lost not one but three dogs in three separate incidents this way - yet they still leave collars on the daycare dogs. I don't think anyone is prepared to drop a dog off in the morning and find out it was strangled to death (and oh, by the way, here's the body) . I tell people over and over again in my puppy classes to never ever ever leave martingale collars on their dogs - if they want their dogs to wear a collar 24/7 they need to use a quick release collar. I never let dogs play (particularly bitey-face style of play) while they are wearing collars. 

My guys are naked unless they are working obedience, field or tracking (harness).

Erica


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

*always where a collar*



Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> Ever since my terrier cut her eye on Diesel's collar once I don't have collars on them when they are indoors. The collars are hung up with their leashes and only go on when we leave the house.


I dont like not having collars on them.. I have a fear of them getting out somehow and roaming the streets without a collar on.. Then people think they are strays. At least if they where a collar they know someone owns them. Especially since my rabies tag from my vets that they where has a note on the back saying " if found call this number". Then they people will call the vets and the vet can call us! They are both microchipped, but what if it ever failed to work if they were lost! I dunno, i like collars on them.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Thank you for posting this warning!

This is exactly why my boys do not wear collars unless we are leaving the house. They tend to grab at each others' necks when playing and I am not willing to risk it.


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

dogluver04 said:


> I dont like not having collars on them.. I have a fear of them getting out somehow and roaming the streets without a collar on.. Then people think they are strays. At least if they where a collar they know someone owns them. Especially since my rabies tag from my vets that they where has a note on the back saying " if found call this number". Then they people will call the vets and the vet can call us! They are both microchipped, but what if it ever failed to work if they were lost! I dunno, i like collars on them.


I understand your fear - and I think it's a personal decision to make a calculated risk. For my guys I feel that the risk is FAR greater that they get caught in each others collars than found roaming the streets... They are both microchipped.
Erica


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow! I am so sorry you had to go through that! My boys wear martigales too, so I will be sure and remember to take them off unless we are leaving house! Big hugs to you ad yor babies for getting through that!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Robbie got his bottom jaw twisted in Lilah's collar once, fortunately they wear snap buckles and I was able to release the collar quickly but I was still scared to death. I like the limited slip/martingale type collars but only for walking or training.

I am SO GLAD you were able to get the collar off in time. That must have been terrifying. And as others have said you have probably saved other dogs and their owners from the same frightening and potentially deadly experience.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

How scary! I am so glad that your dogs are ok..thanks for the information.


----------



## Jerseygirl (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks for posting this. And I am so glad that everything is fine!


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Thank you all...

I still feel so horrible... at fault, etc. My poor babies!!!! I came very close to losing one or both of them this morning and am sickened by it. Unfortunately we still need a collar to grab onto them when getting too rambunctious with each other (Layla is still quite the stinker LOL)... We had switched to martingales after Hurley had that seizure and I could not unfasten his other collar - I needed something easy to slip off of him. Today I went out and bought plain old cheap nylon, non adjustable, buckle collars... fairly easy to unfasten, and easy to cut off LOL. Most of the time in the house, collars are off... but sometimes we get sloppy. They usually hang on the patio door, for outside time, and are for ID purposes.

This episode was scarier than that grande mal seizure that was so horrible...I am still shaking.

blessings,

Julie


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry this happened to your pups. How scary! So glad they are OK.

My boys wear quick release collars all the time. They are old enough they rarely wrestle and then when I am sitting right here. When I am gone, they sleep.

If I ever have a puppy again I will probably not have it wear a collar in the house.
I never had collars on in a crate for sure.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Have you seen the quick release collars? I think they're called Keepsafe Break away collar. I have 2, but if you're trying to restrain you have to grab both D-rings or else it will 'break away'

Thanks for the scary reminder...so glad all is fine at your house tonight.

http://www.cooldogtoys.com/howbreakaway.php


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

OMG I would totally report your incident to consumer affairs.


----------



## Bleachmiracle (Jun 25, 2009)

I take the regular buckle collar that Dodge has off when he and my doberman (Krueger) are playing. Krueger tends to bite and grab at his collar and I've heard horror stories of dogs suffocating over the same scenario as you went through! Of course, they are much easier to get off than a martingale. I'm glad everyone is ok!


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

GRZ said:


> OMG I would totally report your incident to consumer affairs.


If you look at the tags when you buy a martingale collar there's a warning...

From the lupine website:
http://www.lupinepet.com/resources/FAQ.php#D3

*Should I get an Adjustable collar or a Combo collar?*
For small dogs (1/2" patterns) we only offer Adjustable collars. We make two types of collars in 3/4" and 1" patterns: adjustable collars (aka 'flat' collars), and Combo collars (aka 'martingales' , 'limited slip chokers' or 'half-check collars'). They do different things. 

The Adjustable collar is the best all-around collar. The dog can wear it all the time, although many dog pros recommend removing any collar when the dog is crated. 

The Combo collar is designed specifically to prevent a dog from 'backing out' of its collar. It has a 'martingale' loop of webbing. When tension is applied via the lead, the martingale reduces the size of the collar. It's not an infinite amount of closure, as with a choke chain, but enough to prevent the dog from slipping out. Click here to see a picture of a Combo in use. *The Combo collar should not be left on when the dog is off-leash or unsupervised. Wearing a Combo collar off-lead increases the potential for getting caught on some object, or even another dog's jaw. 
*
To determine what size of Combo collar to use, measure around the widest aspect of the head and jaw, as well as the mid-point of the neck. Take whichever measurement is larger, and add in an additional 5% to ensure a comfortable fit.


----------



## chloe920 (Apr 5, 2009)

I have used one for years, but after reading this, I ran out tonight and got a buckle collar to use on her until she is a bit older and more reliable not to wander off if she makes it out of the yard unattended.

thank you so much for this post. I'm glad everyone is ok.

L.


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

MurphyTeller said:


> If you look at the tags when you buy a martingale collar there's a warning...


Wow. I've never purchased one. Thanks for that info. What a shame.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Yeah, I'm one of those who's paranoid about my dogs not having collars on. I teach no bitey-face play!


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

So glad you were able to get it off. How scary. I have heard of this happening before, & not just with martingale collars. If the collar isn't a breakaway it can happen. Most incidents are when there is more than 1 dog, but some have been tangled on fences.


----------

